# Alright Guys.......Festool



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> I think we have collectively derailed and fvcked up enough threads on this site. :laughing:


Not yet...newbie. :w00t:


----------



## blu (Jun 5, 2010)

J F said:


> Not yet...newbie. :w00t:


I thought you went bye bye.
:clap:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:blink: 

Who is this "blu" person? :whistling














:w00t:

:laughing: what up?


----------



## woodtradesman (Apr 23, 2008)

Saw with the vac combo hand down.


----------

